# Newer Breeders? Timeless in TX?



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

I’m very casually looking at breeders right now. I’m not ready for a new pup, but I know wait lists are long right now. I came across Timeless on AMA and AKC. Is anyone familiar with them? They look like a more recent breeder. I got my boy back in 2007, so I’m not familiar with any breeders who weren’t talked about back then. Some of the breeders I remember aren’t around anymore.

Also, I know that health can’t be 100% predictable, but are there specific breeders known to have “healthier” dogs and longer lifespans? Just researching past posts on here and there are definitely trends I’ve noticed. (For example breeder x dogs seem to get CHF at 13, etc). Although I know that’s also just typical of the breed.

Edit: I don’t know why my account is showing up as Mexico. I live in Florida and DC.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, I didn't want to pass over your question, but here are my thoughts! Kind of basic, but the best I can do!

I think 13 or 14 is a typical lifespan for a Maltese, and some other toy or small dogs. 

I don't know from personal experience whether Maltese as a breed are more prone to congestive heart failure than other breeds or mixes -- that is how most of my dogs, have gone, including little terriers - or if certain lines are more likely to get it. I would be interested if anybody else knows! A couple of mine I think had CHF related to severe dental neglect by their prior owners or vets.

An ethical breeder will try to avoid breeding dogs that have histories or family histories of diseases that are genetically linked. A new breeder may have worked with or been mentored by a long-term ethical breeder and may have been able to get their "foundation dogs" from good lines. Or ... on the other hand, maybe they have not been involved with the breed before and got their foundation animals from just whoever was willing to sell them cute dogs at the right price! When you are looking for a puppy, it is good to find out how the breeder got involved and where their foundation animals come from. Hopefully they will share their pedigrees with you. Also if they use a stud from another breeder, see about getting similar info about that dog. 

Hopefully they will tell you if their dogs are registered with organizations like CERF (Canine Eye Registration Foundation) and OFA (Orthopedic Foundation of America). Organizations like that are voluntary. I am kind of drawing a blank on where I found info like that on a Maltese I had a while ago. 

Maybe there will be some dog shows you could go to and talk to people about their dogs. 

My apologies if this isn't helpful in your situation. As I have mentioned elsewhere, in my adult life I have mainly had rescue dogs and so many of them had medical issues.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Check out her facebook page.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss---great advise!
No, I do not think maltese are historically genetically predisposed to CHF in the material I have read but things do change.
You are a great resource. Thank you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> mss---great advise!
> No, I do not think maltese are historically genetically predisposed to CHF in the material I have read but things do change.
> You are a great resource. Thank you.


Thanks, Sandi, I was about to edit what I posted, because I didn't mean to imply one particular breeder was suspect, or even really new.


----------



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

mss said:


> Hi, I didn't want to pass over your question, but here are my thoughts! Kind of basic, but the best I can do!
> 
> I think 13 or 14 is a typical lifespan for a Maltese, and some other toy or small dogs.
> 
> ...


Thank you. My dogs parents were from the same breeder, but that is something I have been thinking about as well. Since breeders tend to share dogs, if a puppy is partly from another line/breeder, I need to know about them as well. I know that no breeder is perfect and many things can’t be predicted, but my goal is to get the healthiest Maltese I can.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am in Texas and am familiar with Timeless Maltese. She has beautiful maltese and is a caring breeder as far as I know.


----------

